# Installation von Betriebssystem/Treibern --> Reihenfolge?



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Community!
Ich habe mir am Montag einen PC bestellt, allerdings nur die Einzelteile (ich will sowas mal selber zusammenbauen). Aber nur das Zusammenbauen macht ja so 'nen PC noch nicht wirklich nützlich. Man muss ja noch das ganze drumherum installieren.
Wie ist das denn bei der Installation? Ich nehme an, dass ich das Betriebssystem (Windows 7 64-bit) zu erst installieren muss. Aber wie ist das dann mit den ganzen Treibern? Vermutlich erst Mainboard, weil darüber läuft das ganze ja. Danach CPU, danach GPU und dann alle Geräte? Ist das in der Reihenfolge richtig?

LG,
ManOfTheDawn.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Ja mit dem Betriebssystem beginnt das Spiel, das weitere Vorgehen kann sich leicht unterscheiden. manche spielen zuerst die Patche für das BS ein und dann die Treiber oder umgekehrt. Generell gebraucht werden Mainboardtreiber ( Chipsatztreiber ), Netzwerk, Grafik, Sound sowie USB 3.0 usw..


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

1. Board-DVD ins Laufwerk und Netzwerk, Chipsatz sowie Audio Treiber installieren.

2. Wenn du dnn Internet hast, nen vernünftigen Browser. Am besten Chrome, wers eher langsam mag, auch Firefox oder für die Individualisten dann Opera

3. Den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber, von AMD oder Nvidia

4. Windows automatisch den Rest installieren lassen, weil es das eh besser kann als ein jeder Anwender

Das sind meine Schritte.


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2013)

ManOfTheDawn schrieb:


> Vermutlich erst Mainboard, weil darüber läuft das ganze ja. Danach CPU, danach GPU und dann alle Geräte? Ist das in der Reihenfolge richtig?


 
Ja, erst Mainboard (inkl. allem Kram wie Netzwerk etc.), dann GPU und ggf. Sound sofern gesondert vorhanden. Danach solltest Du das gröbste erledigt haben. Die CPU braucht keinen gesonderten Treiber.


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Die CPU braucht keinen gesonderten Treiber.


 
Naja, den Chipsatztreiber braucht die CPU schon irgendwo


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Also ich versuche mal eine Zusammenfassung 
Mit dem Betriebssystem lag ich also richtig. Das wird zuerst installiert. Danach kommen die Mainboardtreiber. Danach Grafik- und Chipsatztreiber (liegen die mit in der Verpackung?) und danach sozusagen alles, was noch an DVD's mit drinliegt. Den Rest erledigt Windows selber.
Soweit richtig?
Internet bekomme ich erst etwas später, frühestens am Freitag. Was sollte man dann noch alles aus dem Netz holen? (Ich hab 'ne AMD-GraKa und 'nen Intel-Prozessor)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

> Danach Grafik- und Chipsatztreiber (liegen die mit in der Verpackung?)


Ich würde es umgekehrt machen und Treiber CDs bzw DVD liegen dem Board und der Karte bei wenn auch nicht immer sehr aktuell. Einige Hersteller bieten sogar eine Treiberinstallation in einem Rutsch an für das Board


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Betrifft das auch GIGABYTE als Mainboardhersteller?
Alles klar, dann CPU vor GPU. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juli 2013)

Ich würde nach der win Instalation den Chipsatz Treiber dann die Grafikkarte
Danach Virenschutz!!!! Nun kannst du den rest Instalieren und dann die ganzen Win Updates.

Früher wat die Reihenfolge wichtiger.Heute bringt Windos schon vieles von Haus aus mit.


----------



## highspeedpingu (17. Juli 2013)

Also meine (bisher immer problemlose) Reihenfolge:
Windows installieren,

Chipsatz

Lan (Ethernet Controller)

Audio

Grafik

Evtl. andere Geräte (Cardreader, Webcam, Eingabegeräte, Drucker etc.)


Edit:


> Danach Virenschutz!!!!



Den Virenschutz installiere ich immer zuletzt, da er evtl. die Installation einiger Treiber / Programme stört.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hab allerdings keine Soundkarte (also nur die schon integrierte). Von daher muss da ja nichts zusätzlich installiert werden, oder? Das wird dann beim Mainboard gleich mitinstalliert.


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

ManOfTheDawn schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings keine Soundkarte (also nur die schon integrierte). Von daher muss da ja nichts zusätzlich installiert werden, oder? Das wird dann beim Mainboard gleich mitinstalliert.


 
Wie in meinem Punkt 1 beschrieben, einfach die Mainboard-CD rein, und durch das Setup gehen. Da ist bis auf den Grafiktreiber alles drauf um den PC lauffähig zu machen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Doch auch für den Onboardsound gibt es einen Treiber. Wenn die Treiber DVD eine Autoinstallation anbietet kann man alles in einen Abwasch installieren


----------



## highspeedpingu (17. Juli 2013)

Wenn du "Express Installation" wählst schon. Aber da installierst du dir den ganzen sinnlosen Müll auf der CD gleich mit.
Ich mach´ das immer "Benutzerdefiniert" und wähle nur Chipsatz, Lan, Audio von der Mainboard CD.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Mehr braucht man nicht mitzuinstallieren?
Um welchen "Müll" handelt es sich denn?


----------



## highspeedpingu (17. Juli 2013)

> Um welchen "Müll" handelt es sich denn?


z.B:

GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket AM2+ - GA-MA770-UD3 (rev. 1.0)

Je nach CD befinden sich darauf auch andere "Spielereien" die für manchen Anwender "nützlich" erscheinen

Ausserdem wäre es sowieso vernünftiger die Treiber direkt von der Herstellerseite zu holen, da die auf den CD´s  oft veraltet sind.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Naja. Da es sich um ein Z87 handelt und der Sockel 1150 ja noch nicht all zu alt ist, wird es hier kein veralteter Treiber sein.


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

Es ist eigentlich sowieso egal ob die Treiber jetzt 1 oder 2 Jahre alt sind. Viel verändert sich da von der Qualität ohnehin nicht mehr. Das einzige was passieren könnte ist das du wegen veralteter Treiber Kompatibilitätsprobleme bekommst, aber solche Fälle hatte ich bei mir und auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis noch nie.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Und wenn ich dann Internet habe, dann werde ich mich auf den Herstellerseiten mal über aktuelle Treiber informieren und ggf. aktualisieren. Aber da der PC erst einmal hauptsächlich zum Zocken da ist, werden erstmal ein paar Spielchen installiert (dank der Never Settle Aktion von AMD mit vier Top Spielen).

Herzlichen Dank an alle Antworten! Ihr habt mir (mal wieder) geholfen (:


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, Never Settle ist schon ein geiles Stück Aktionspolitik


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Vor Allem mit dem Level Up. Das warten hat sich gelohnt (:


----------



## keinnick (17. Juli 2013)

KastenBier schrieb:


> Naja, den Chipsatztreiber braucht die CPU schon irgendwo


 
Wie kommst Du dann ins Bios bzw. wie fährt die Karre dann vor Installation überhaupt hoch?


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

keinnick schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du dann ins Bios?


 
Verstehe ich nicht. Nur weil die CPU den Chipsatztreiber gut gebrauchen kann, heißt es ja nicht, dass der Rechner nicht startet. Gleiches gilt doch für die Grafikkarte, auch wenn es dort extremer ist.

Das kann man sich eigentlich auch denken.


----------



## kühlprofi (17. Juli 2013)

OS installieren, dann nur den Netzwerkkartentreiber via Gerätemanager installieren. Die restlichen Treiber auf der Herstellerseite herunterladen, damit du die aktuellsten hast. Virenschutz installiere ich nie, ist aber Geschmackssache 

Die Kiste wird auch ohne Treiber laufen, halt nicht optimal. Die Reihenfolge spielt meines erachtens nicht die Bohne eine Rolle. 
Und den einen möchte ich sehen, welcher Treiber vor dem OS installiert  (nebst Sata, Raid Treiber)^^


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Virenschutz installiere ich nie, ist aber Geschmackssache


 
Der Virenschutz ist so unnötig wie der Sack am Papst. Wer einigermaßen was in der Birne hat, der hat auch keine Viren solange er verantwortlich mit dem Internet und Fremdanwendungen umgeht, sowie seine Plugins wie Java und Flash auf dem neuesten Stand hält.


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juli 2013)

Das mit dem Virenschutz sehe ich anders.Nur weil ich eventuell damit umgehen kann,was ist mit Bekanten,Freunden ect.
Mal eben ne Mail bekommen mit einem Foto oder so und schon hat man ein Virus weil der gegen über kein Plan hat das sein Rechner die reinste Viren Schleuder ist.
Wie auch immer ich finde sicher ist sicher

Wurde nicht auf PCGH auch mal irgend was verschickt sobald man im Forum oder so war?


----------



## KastenBier (17. Juli 2013)

Kann sein, aber dann hab ich davon nichts mitbekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Virenschutz ist schon wichtig, man es muss es nicht übertreiben mit etlichen Tools aber ein Virenscanner gehört dazu wie ein Kühler auf der CPU. Wer meint es nicht machen zu müssen soll es tun, aber jemanden mit möglicherweise wenig so einen Schmarrn zu erzählen ist schon dreist


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Was Virenschutz angeht, bin ich doch mit Avira gut beraten, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Mag gehen, der glänzt aber zu oft mit Fehlalarmen. Wenn for Free sein soll dann eher Avast oder Microsoft ( MSE )


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. Juli 2013)

Danke, aber da werde ich mich nochmal informieren. Sowas gibts ja mittlerweile wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## HGHarti (17. Juli 2013)

Ein guter Schutz kostet heute ni ht mehr die Welt.habe für ne 5Platz Lizenz 25 Euronen hingelegt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Juli 2013)

Ich selber nutze seit langem den MSE und verteile den auch recht häufig ohne das bisher Klagen kamen. Ein gesundes Misstrauen worauf man klickt vorausgesetzt


----------

